# Footprints in the sand?



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi All, i was wondering if you could help?
I've been looking for the "Footprints in the sand" that is combined with a movie type thing?? sorry bit vague but i'm hoping someone on here might help?
Lou.


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Lou 

Are you thinking of Leona Lewis's song, Footprints in the Sand - based on the poem - that she did for Sport Relief.com?






It's a very moving video 

One of my early 'Thought for the Day' was Footprints in the Sand - it touches people on all levels 

If it isn't the above, then I'd be interested to know if there are any other videos to go with the poem 

Love Dibs x

/links


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

no its not that one... I'm sure i've seen it on this website somewhere?   I may be wrong though, i was really moved by it, trouble is, i'm not sure i may have mixed it up in my head with "empty arms"  
Lou.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Is this the video you're thinking of? http://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html

It's very powerful. 3 people I know have managed to do all 5 of the things on the slide with the bridge. My amazing pastor and his wife being 2 and the 3rd is another member of mine and DH's church family.
/links


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

I wonder if thats it and i thought it was something different... I did think i'd seen something about holding gods hand and there only being one set of footprints though? Maybe i just got the two mixed up?  
Thanks any way.
Lou.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Lou
Is it the psalm 'footsteps in the sand'?
I posted it again quite recently on IVF site. Hope this iswhat you were looking for!

Footsteps In The Sand
One night a man had a dream.
He dreamed he was walking along the beach with the LORD.
Across the sky flashed scenes from his life.
For each scene, he noticed two sets of footprints in the sand:
one belonging to him, and the other to the LORD.
When the last scene of his life flashed before him
he looked back, at the footprints in the sand.
He noticed that many times along the path of his life
there was only one set of footprints.
He also noticed that it happened at the very lowest and saddest times of his life.
This really bothered him and he questioned the LORD about it:
"LORD, you said that once I decided to follow you,
you'd walk with me all the way.
But I have noticed that during the most troublesome times in my life
there is only one set of footprints.
I don't understand why when I needed you most you would leave me."
The LORD replied:
"My son, My precious child, I love you and I would never leave you,
During your times of trial and suffering,
when you see only one set of footprints, it was then that I carried you."
•	- Author unknown


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it is, but with pictures to go with it like in the "Empty arms" video, you know a sentence and a picture that fades in and out. It seemed really poignant to me, we've got some family problems at the moment and i think it may help them to feel less alone.  
Lou.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

From what you've said, the video you're talking about isn't the Empty Arms one which is for people with IF.  I'd go on You Tube and put Footprints in the Sand in the search box.  Other alternative is google.


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

I've tried Google, not youtube though i'll give that a shot. Thanks.
Lou.


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Lou (again )

Could it be this you're thinking of (posted by Foxy's girl)

http://www.theinterviewwithgod.com/

It's not the 'Footprints in the Sand' but it is still quite powerful 

Dibs x

/links


----------



## LondonJax (Jan 30, 2006)

Is this it? This is the, probable, author's website. Her hubby did a video to her words.

http://www.footprints-inthe-sand.com/index.php?page=MultiMedia.php

If it doesn't come up with a box about the video format choose multimedia from the left hand menu. (sometimes these links just get you to the home page no matter what you cut and paste! )

HTH

Jackie x

/links


----------

